

A poem where every word is pronounced the same - yoyogirlie
http://blog.expectlabs.com/post/43651946901/a-poem-in-which-every-word-is-pronounced-the-same

======
jgeorge
One of my favorite pieces of wordplay. Right up there with "Buffalo buffalo
Buffalo buffalo buffalo buffalo Buffalo buffalo."

